# ?
.   ,   ,   .  ,              .     ., ,        -.

----------

,  ,  ,    .

     ,                 

     -

----------


## alexstrel

**,       ?

----------


## -

,          .

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> 


.     ,      ,     ",   ?!"

----------


## alexstrel

> ,          .


              ,      .
   ,      20 000 - 30 000,    5 000 - 7 000?

----------

> ,      .


     ?    ,    


> ,      20 000 - 30 000,    5 000 - 7 000?


   ,     20000-300000    20 ,           ,   ?

----------

-  -       ,  . -        ,    -  -    ,           ...        -      .

----------

> -  -       ,  . -        ,    -  -    ,           ...        -      .


        .     ( ) -    :     .   :    .       ,   .    ,  -  ,         ..    20    4     .   :  ,     .     ,     ..  ,     - :       20 .

----------


## R0mashka

?     ?..

----------

> ?     ?..


     20   .   .       .       :  -  ,    5-10  .  -  -     .    -  -   .   -      .    .    -      .    (     ),     (     ),   .

----------


## alexstrel

> ?    ,       ,     20000-300000    20 ,           ,   ?


     ,     .

----------


## alexstrel

> -  -


  .




> . -        ,    -  -    ,           ...


     .      .
  ,   .




> -      .


  .
   ,         ,    . (      ).

----------

> ,     .


  ,       ,    ....        1000   .

----------

1000           -    -  10000       - .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,       ,    ....        1000   .


 1 000 .       .

----------

> 1 000 .       .


          20-   20000-30000   ....

----------

> 20-   20000-30000   ....


    .      ,     .
 20-30  -     ,    ,   .
,        ,      .
,  .
       50   .    35.   ,

----------


## .

**,       ,  -     ,    .     ,    ,    .   -          .
  (   )

----------


## saigak

,            .    ...     (-        ), ..         ...   .  :Frown:

----------

:      ,     ,    (  ),     .

----------

> ,            .    ...     (-        ), ..         ...   .


-    .   -      .   -  ,      .    .      .     ,       10 .    .      .  -. ,    :       .    :    ,     . ,   (  )- , -  .

----------

-     
 -

----------

,      . \ ..         ,   ,        ,         .    6%      . ,           ,       ,      .   ,      .,    ,           ,           ,       . 
         ,     ,  .,  . ..       5-10 ,     ,  ,     ,  ,    ,   ,      .

----------

,     .         ,   .

----------


## R0mashka

> ,            .    ...     (-        ), ..         ...   .


        -            ,    ,   ,   -       .

----------

: "            ".
          ,         ,          .

----------

> -            ,    ,   ,   -       .


      ,           . , , ,    - ....

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     ,  ,    ,   ,      .


     ,          .

----------

> ?


 :Big Grin:     ,   .     .    )))   ,    )

----------


## olga-osina

)

----------

